# Richland Washington



## meds4me (Nov 2, 2009)

New article today in the Tri-city herald concerning the new "dispensary collective" to open. Three rivers collective are trying to get the local LEO's to back off and recognise the need for a dispensary. Local LEO's are saying no harrassment has occurred and he must go back to the legislative gov. to ammend said "rights".


----------

